# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Бухгалтерии >  Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/96699/

## Safia

Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/96699/

Буду очень признательна!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/96699/
> 
> Буду очень признательна!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/YQvX/MXJ4Ew8tk

----------

m-global (13.07.2022), ZapMos (23.04.2022)

----------

